# Video files become corrupt after opening



## vision14 (May 27, 2010)

Hello there  I have a few video tutorials on an external hard drive. It's a Buffalo MiniStation Thunderbolt. Sometimes when I watch a video with Quicktime or VLC, the Date Modified column changes to Today, meaning it's modified (duh), but I don't change its name or anything else. Anyway, at that point if I close the player and try to play the video again, it won't open. It's corrupt. I don't know why this happens. I've encountered this with mp4 and flv files. The error in quicktime
The hard drive is NTFS formatted so I can transfer files between Mac and PC. I have Paragon NTFS on Mac for accessing it.
Any ideas? Also, I'm on Mavericks.

Thanks


PS. Quicktime gives the error from the attached screenshot and VLC just doesn't play the file back.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmm... Quicktime can play certain .avi files. AVI is just a container, not the actual encoding format, so it really depends on how those videos were encoded.

My quick fix suggestion would be to try to re-encode the files with MPEG Streamclip. 
http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-mac.html
Maybe try prores LT, which will convert it to an MOV file.


----------



## vision14 (May 27, 2010)

I have several different formats including mov, mp4, flv and mkv. All have the same problem.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This problem sounds very strange.

Best approach is determine where the real problem lies.
Does this happen on videos that are stored on the Mac HFS filesystem also?
(Try with both a video copied from NTFS volume first and maybe one downloaded directly from the Internet in OS X)

If it doesn't, the problem is likely related to Paragon NTFS. At that point I might try disabling the *access time* option in the Paragon NTFS system preference panel. If that doesn't help I'd check the console log for related error messages and than maybe contact Paragon.


----------



## vision14 (May 27, 2010)

Will try disabling that option. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MrDeek1974 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see many times that .avi or .mp4 files seems to be corrupted and can't be opened by QuickTime, but my answer on it is third-party players like VLC player, and, for a time, new extra codec packs. QuickTime just is not evermighty...


----------

